# Arterial Angiography



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, need help, here is the procedure. I know to code 75710 for the lower extremity arterial angio but in the report it states that there was a left femoral artery access, left common femoral angiography and a catheter was positioned under fluoroscopic guidance. Am I to code only the 75710 or do I need to code for the placement and femoral angio? I do not see anywhere in the CPT book a definition for femoral angiography, please, any help is appreciated!


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 24, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> Ok, need help, here is the procedure. I know to code 75710 for the lower extremity arterial angio but in the report it states that there was a left femoral artery access, left common femoral angiography and a catheter was positioned under fluoroscopic guidance. Am I to code only the 75710 or do I need to code for the placement and femoral angio? I do not see anywhere in the CPT book a definition for femoral angiography, please, any help is appreciated!




I am not sure what you are asking but will answer as best I can...

The femoral artery is located in the lower extremity so it is appropriate to code a unilateral (one side) lower extremity arteriogram (75710).  You should also code the access to the artery (36140). The only criteria for billing for 75710 is that the physician provide supervision of the procedure and an interpretation of the findings as per the CPT definition listed beside the code in question.

HTH


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 25, 2010)

I sounds like there was a cath placement somewhere! Where was that placed? You would have to let us read that report to accurately code this peripheral procedure. You could copy and paste and make sure to leave out all personal info.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 25, 2010)

I sounds like there was a cath placement somewhere! Where was that placed? You would have to let us read that report to accurately code this peripheral procedure. You could copy and paste and make sure to leave out all personal info.


----------

